# Four Seasons Aviara / Park Hyatt



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok this is just getting ridiculous.

I have recieved no less than 25 emails saying this resort should no longer have the four seasons name attached, and should be renamed just to the park hyatt.

When we did that, we recieved even MORE emails saying it should be switched back to include the four seasons name.

Who can settle this for good?


(and now you see why its so difficult to implement changes of any type on TUG)


----------



## Steve (Jun 8, 2010)

*Some Perspective*

Hi Brian,

Marriott's Fairview Villas were built on the grounds of the Marriott Seaview Resort outside Atlantic City, NJ.  About a year ago, Marriott lost the management contract for the hotel which is now known as the Dolce Seaview Resort.  This is *exactly* the same thing which has happened at Aviara.  

Did TUG change the name of Marriott's Fairview Villas to Dolce Seaview Resort?  No, that would not have been accurate...and it would have caused major confusion.  The timeshare villas are still managed by Marriott and are still called Marriott's Fairview Villas.  How could TUG call them anything else?

Likewise, it is not accurate to change the name of Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara to Park Hyatt Aviara.  The hotel is changing names, the timeshare villas are not.  The timeshares are still managed by Four Seasons and are still part of the Four Seasons system.  Unless that changes at some point in the future, they really can't be called anything else.

Steve


----------



## LLW (Jun 8, 2010)

The timeshare should be called whatever its official name is. Is Four Seasons the management company, or the HOA, going to have it changed to Park Hyatt?


----------



## Steve (Jun 8, 2010)

LLW said:


> The timeshare should be called whatever its official name is. Is Four Seasons the management company, or the HOA, going to have it changed to Park Hyatt?



No, they are not.  That is the point.  The timeshare is *not* changing management *nor* names.  It will continue to be Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara.  So how can TUG call it anything else?

The fact that the adjacent hotel...which is a completely separate legal entity...is changing names does not in any way affect the name of the timeshare resort.  

I'm really surprised that this has become an issue.  If Hyatt ever takes over management of the timeshare in the future, then of course the name will change and the name will need to be changed here on TUG.  That hasn't...and isn't...happening.  So what is there to dispute?  This timeshare resort remains "Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara".  It is now *adjacent* to the Park Hyatt Resort Aviara instead of Four Seasons Aviara.  But the timeshare resort hasn't changed.

Steve


----------



## LLW (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve said:


> No, they are not.  That is the point.  The timeshare is *not* changing management *nor* names.  It will continue to be Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara.  So how can TUG call it anything else?
> 
> The fact that the adjacent hotel...which is a completely separate legal entity...is changing names does not in any way affect the name of the timeshare resort.
> 
> ...



I wonder if those who thought that it should be called Park Hyatt by TUG knew that the timeshare is not changing its name (nor management).

There are quite a few Worldmarks that are adjacent to/part of the same complex as other timeshares or hotels - some are even managed by the other entity. Yet they remain to be called Worldmarks, because they officially are.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi Brian,
> Likewise, it is not accurate to change the name of Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara to Park Hyatt Aviara.  The hotel is changing names, the timeshare villas are not.  The timeshares are still managed by Four Seasons and are still part of the Four Seasons system.  Unless that changes at some point in the future, they really can't be called anything else.
> 
> Steve



I agree. How can TUG call this something other than it's official name which is still Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara  

I also agree that perhaps those who sent the email didn't understand that only the hotel was changing not the timeshare


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2010)

If the timeshare is not changing it's name, this seems like a moot point.


----------



## Steve (Jun 8, 2010)

*Excerpt from an email I received from Four Seasons*

June 2, 2010


Dear Residence Club Owner,

I would like to take the opportunity to update you on the very positive
meetings we have had over the past several weeks with Park Hyatt Hotels
regarding the change in hotel management that will take place on June 21,
2010.  *As you already know, the change affects the hotel only, and Four
Seasons will continue to manage Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara with its
own employees and with the same high standards as always.*

...

Sincerely,

Florian Riedel
Director of Residences
Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara


----------



## chibuilder (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with several of the above comments.  I can only suspect that anyone wanting to add Park Hyatt to the name isn't an owner and is relatively uninformed regarding the legal structure of the property.  It certainly was a contested issue relating to hotel management and that is changing in the next couple of weeks from Four Seasons to Park Hyatt.  Hotel only.  FSA remains as it always has as a Four Seasons Residence Club.  It would be incorrect to include any reference to the Park Hyatt in its name.  The hotel and the residence club have always been 2 separate entities.  The fact that one is now managed by Hyatt doesn't change the name of the other.  

The only proper way to reference the residence club at Aviara is as follows:

Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jun 14, 2010)

i think *Steve*'s posts pretty clearly "settle" any questions..

only if FS drops should TS name be changed (to whatever new mgmt is)


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2010)

The TUG Database & Marketplace still refers to Park Hyatt -http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=b1cba43a-8f81-4160-97c7-5fd16d449d59

Here's the official name from the Four Seasons Residence Club website - http://residences.fourseasons.com/residence_clubs/

The timeshare is located on the same site as the Park Hyatt but has it's own separate facilities (check-in desk, fitness center, complete men’s and women’s locker rooms include showers and steam rooms, outdoor gas grills, clubhouses, concierge desk, poolside bar & grill restaurant, etc).


----------



## chibuilder (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes.  There really ought to not be any mention of Park Hyatt in the TUG database or reviews or any listing of this resort.  The fractional ownership residence club is managed soley by Four Seasons. Not sure why this was never changed on the TUG boards, database and marketplace but it really ought to go back to the way it was.  Including any mention of Park Hyatt is only confusing and not accurate.


----------

